# How Much Do Uber Drivers Make? Here Is An Accurate Ideal Breakdown.



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

*$15.00 - $19.00 p/hr*
*$120.00 - $152.00 p/d
$840.00 - $1,064.00 p/wk
$3,360.00 - $4,256.00 p/mo
$40,320.00 - $51,072.00 p/yr*

*Deductions**:*
*Car Repair: -$1,000.00 /yr
Gas: -$6,000.00 /yr
Taxes: -$500.00 /yr
Home: -$12,000.00 /yr*
*Food: -$5,000 /yr*

Let's stop here so you can get the idea on the numbers you're going to get.

Budget Result:

*$15,820.00 - $26,572.00 *







​


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

um, just saying, you left out insurance Mister King Trock.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> um, just saying, you left out insurance Mister King Trock.


Plus the added cost of becoming addicted to drugs & alcohol as a result of all the stress for a driver who decides to take on this rideshare-shit full time. 🤪


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> to attempt this rideshare-shit full time.


there is no way in the world I could ever do RS full time. It's a side, pt gig, period (for me). 

And now, as of last week, dissed the entire thing as I headed back to a full time real (W2) job. Why I did that is a mystery since I only wanted 20hrs a week. Didn't fully pay attention to the job listing details and only noticed later. Oh well. 

Now i join the swelling ranks of ex-drivers who post here. Uh, oh.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SHalester said:


> there is no way in the world I could ever do RS full time. It's a side, pt gig, period (for me).
> 
> And now, as of last week, dissed the entire thing as I headed back to a full time real (W2) job. Why I did that is a mystery since I only wanted 20hrs a week. Didn't fully pay attention to the job listing details and only noticed later. Oh well.
> 
> Now i join the swelling ranks of ex-drivers who post here. Uh, oh.


Definitely a big NO to full-time RS. As a side gig it can actually be fun.

Full-time made me hate humans. All humans.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> um, just saying, you left out insurance Mister King Trock.


Well yea that and you cant really be 
deducting food and rent out of it either
You might try adding the phone though
This guys got some issues I think....


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

I just do *Part time* and most likely drive when there is BONUS. So hourly end up around 35~70 $ Average at 40$ an hour before minus Gas and car wear and tear.

Full time would be lose money, unless you are in Las Vegas lol


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> ...unless you are in Las Vegas lol


What is special about Las Vegas?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What is special about Las Vegas?


Tourist city.
Always have bonus available and always have riders need a ride.
This is what I made in driving 3 hours 11 mins, online time near 4 hours.
I drive Lexus ES350, So I can do Luxury ride. But when it's bonus time , I accept all type rides.
As you see I still manage to get 40$ + per hour.









And this week about 12 hours driving.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Look, you steal 100 fries from one person, you get caught. But you steal 1 fry from 100 people, you get rich!!!!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Tourist city.
> Always have bonus available and always have riders need a ride.
> This is what I made in driving 3 hours 11 mins, online time near 4 hours.
> I drive Lexus ES350, So I can do Luxury ride. But when it's bonus time , I accept all type rides.
> ...


I've always been envious of Vegas drivers (outside of pandemic times). I can't imagine having to navigate the relentless flow of pedestrians on the strip, though. Yall crush it, though, in spite of the artificial barriers the city put in rideshare's way ( strip hotels allow taxis in the valet circle, but ubers are on the 3rd floor of the parking garage-type BS; same at the airport)


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I've always been envious of Vegas drivers (outside of pandemic times). I can't imagine having to navigate the relentless flow of pedestrians on the strip, though. Yall crush it, though, in spite of the artificial barriers the city put in rideshare's way ( strip hotels allow taxis in the valet circle, but ubers are on the 3rd floor of the parking garage-type BS; same at the airport)


Honestly, I actually prefer picking people up in garage now lol It's less traffic 
But yea, when I first driving here 1 month ago...I was at wrong pick up location :O

Many silly driver always blocking valet circle  Even the huge sign says "Drive Thru Only"
I been block by Taxi, Uber /Lyft driver that dropping off and picking up passenger lane lol


----------



## Zawop (Jan 10, 2019)

It's less than minimum wage. Why not use standard deduction of $0.56 a mile?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Zawop said:


> It's less than minimum wage. Why not use standard deduction of $0.56 a mile?


Yes


If you are really bad at it.

But if you are really good.....


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*I DONT PAY RENT …MY HOUSE IS PAID OFF…I MAKE $800-1200 a weekend cherry-picking on UBEREATS and Doordash *


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DonnieBrasco said:


> *I DONT PAY RENT …MY HOUSE IS PAID OFF…I MAKE $800-1200 a weekend cherry-picking on UBEREATS and Doordash *


We are all very proud of you and bonus, you don't wear a mask!


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

DonnieBrasco said:


> *I DONT PAY RENT …MY HOUSE IS PAID OFF…I MAKE $800-1200 a weekend cherry-picking on UBEREATS and Doordash *


Proud of you and congrats, your house is now double price than 5 years ago.


How many working hours per week please? for $800 to $1200


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

So, housing and food are ride share expenses but no mention of car insurance?


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Proud of you and congrats, your house is now double price than 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> How many working hours per week please? for $800 to $1200


24 hours UE/DD
10 hours of AMAZON FLEX ROUTES


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

DonnieBrasco said:


> 24 hours UE/DD
> 10 hours of AMAZON FLEX ROUTES


Smart, do they offer health insurance?


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

sopranored said:


> *$15.00 - $19.00 p/hr*
> *$120.00 - $152.00 p/d
> $840.00 - $1,064.00 p/wk
> $3,360.00 - $4,256.00 p/mo
> ...


Another Uber Shill no bonuses and .60 per mile half the time no being able to see where your going. I got out and have a Class A Driving a Private Charter Bus making 3700 plus tips. 26000 lol so funny.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

actsholy said:


> Another Uber Shill no bonuses and .60 per mile half the time no being able to see where your going. I got out and have a Class A Driving a Private Charter Bus making 3700 plus tips. 26000 lol so funny.


3700 plus tip is per day?


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> 3700 plus tip is per day?
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

Per week


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Very good but how many hours? Days? Just curious lol


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

He has a great point for 8 years . I been drawing a real profit. If course its harder now.
Also imho guys who's app says $1000 think they earned $1000. It's what you keep that counts...always been always will be...take in 100k net 50k you earned on a billion hours 50k


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Very good but how many hours? Days? Just curious lol


10 Hours 4 to five days a week.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> there is no way in the world I could ever do RS full time. It's a side, pt gig, period (for me).
> 
> And now, as of last week, dissed the entire thing as I headed back to a full time real (W2) job. Why I did that is a mystery since I only wanted 20hrs a week. Didn't fully pay attention to the job listing details and only noticed later. Oh well.
> 
> Now i join the swelling ranks of ex-drivers who post here. Uh, oh.


Are you ubering again?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DonnieBrasco said:


> *I DONT PAY RENT …MY HOUSE IS PAID OFF…I MAKE $800-1200 a weekend cherry-picking on UBEREATS and Doordash *


Outstanding!! You’re a very rare uber driver.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

goneubering said:


> Outstanding!! You’re a very rare uber driver.


He didn't say how many hours lol a day. This makw hige difference


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> there is no way in the world I could ever do RS full time. It's a side, pt gig, period (for me).
> 
> And now, as of last week, dissed the entire thing as I headed back to a full time real (W2) job. Why I did that is a mystery since I only wanted 20hrs a week. Didn't fully pay attention to the job listing details and only noticed later. Oh well.
> 
> Now i join the swelling ranks of ex-drivers who post here. Uh, oh.


You will NOT get any respect.
Welcome to the un-club.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

actsholy said:


> Another Uber Shill no bonuses and .60 per mile half the time no being able to see where your going. I got out and have a Class A Driving a Private Charter Bus making 3700 plus tips. 26000 lol so funny.


Apparently you are way better at bus driving
than you were as an uber driver
I bet most of the tips are because
of your awesome mustache
$100 an hour seems like a lot for a bus driver
and you were calling the other guy a shill?


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Apparently you are way better at bus driving
> than you were as an uber driver
> I bet most of the tips are because
> of your awesome mustache
> ...


coming from a Uber shill I’ll take the mustache compliment, as to Uber you’ll never make money on X your just a Uber troll with misinformation and getting mad at me won’t change you into not being a bum.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Are you ubering again?


Uber has infiltrated this blog so much that you have all these Uber trolls trying to make Uber look like drivers are making thousands of dollars on UberX it’s just bullshit


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

actsholy said:


> 10 Hours 4 to five days a week.


Do you know Uber has infiltrated this blog so all these people talking about all this great money they’re making everybody knows it’s bullshit anyone understands how hard it is to make money at $.60 per mile in California with a super high gas rates all over the nation and inflation it’s just a joke that these guys come on here talking about how great Uber is like they don’t have to pay rent and mortgage or car payment insurance if that’s the case then I don’t need to be driving anyway because they’re rich. Who’s been behind the wheel ? but if this guy wants to speak about this stuff and act like he’s not a shill for Uber that’s great but it’s bullshit.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

actsholy said:


> coming from a Uber shill I’ll take the mustache compliment, as to Uber you’ll never make money on X your just a Uber troll with misinformation and getting mad at me won’t change you into not being a bum.


Put your money where your mouth is and
post your 1099 and I'll post mine again
We will see who eats the bag of dicks
Oh I'm guessing it's you 😉


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Put your money where your mouth is and
> post your 1099 and I'll post mine again
> We will see who eats the bag of dicks
> Oh I'm guessing it's you 😉


I’m not 1099 dumbass so save your fake ass screen shots. You’ll put some shit showing you making $ 10,000 a week on X or some stupid thing. Like real driver’s believe fake screen shots.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

actsholy said:


> I’m not 1099 dumbass so save your fake ass screen shots. You’ll put some shit showing you making $ 10,000 a week on X or some stupid thing. Like real driver’s believe fake screen shots.


And who post their private information online that’s how I know you’re a fake troll.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

actsholy said:


> I’m not 1099 dumbass so save your fake ass screen shots. You’ll put some shit showing you making $ 10,000 a week on X or some stupid thing. Like real driver’s believe fake screen shots.


nobody cares what your name is
and I wouldnt post mine
I called you out like a man 
and you reply like a baby
Just like I thought, 
your mustache smells like penis already....


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Some X drivers make some good money, they got a beater and get all kinds of quest, streak bonuses, etc.
I have always wonder what is the expectation of what a driver should make….

X - 50,000
Comfort - 55,000
XL - 60,000
Select/ Lux - 65,000
Black - 75,000
SUV - 85,000
LUX - 90,000


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Lets say Las Vegas. Uber X or Lyft regular. 0.6$ per mile. Gas 3.7 to 4$ per gallon

30- 40 $ avg an hour
Working 40 hours a week.

2080× 30 = 62400
2080 x 40 = 83200

Before - Gas and -Car maintain -car depreciation.
UBER AND Lyft X driver makes 62 k to 83k working 40 an hour.

Uber Lux and Lyft Lux driver should make 100k $ plus per year.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Lets say Las Vegas. Uber X or Lyft regular. 0.6$ per mile. Gas 3.7 to 4$ per gallon
> 
> 30- 40 $ avg an hour
> Working 40 hours a week.
> ...


So they should be in the 80th percentile for Nevada & in the Top Earnings for Las Vegas….


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Lets say Las Vegas. Uber X or Lyft regular.

30- 40 $ avg an hour
Working 40 hours a week.

2080× 30 = 62400
2080 x 40 = 83200

Before - Gas and -Car maintain -csr depreciation.
UBER AND Lyft X driver makes 62 k to 83k working 40 an


Phoenix123 said:


> So they should be in the 80th percentile for Nevada & in the Top Earnings for Las Vegas….


That, is Correct


----------



## hypotheticallySpeaking (Feb 6, 2018)

i'm in Cleveland. just started Ubering (part-time) during the pandemic. i make $33/hr before any gas, etc deductions during busy times (weekend nights, early mornings). i'll get on like 9pm-midnight Friday/Saturday and make around $100. woke up early for no reason and got online this last Friday 7am and made like $110 in 3 hours, looks like 55 miles of driving.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

hypotheticallySpeaking said:


> i'm in Cleveland. just started Ubering (part-time) during the pandemic. i make $33/hr before any gas, etc deductions during busy times (weekend nights, early mornings). i'll get on like 9pm-midnight Friday/Saturday and make around $100. woke up early for no reason and got online this last Friday 7am and made like $110 in 3 hours, looks like 55 miles of driving.


Yea I only do part time and like it, But full time will surely not as much hourly. As theres low request time zone and high.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Plus the added cost of becoming addicted to drugs & alcohol as a result of all the stress for a driver who decides to take on this rideshare-shit full time. 🤪


If you were not addicted to booze, drugs and porn before driving then you have been doing life all wrong!


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

I average about 28. an hour before ecpenses. Unfortunately now expenses have increased ffrom 10% of earnings to over 30% of earnings because of the jerk in the White House


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What is special about Las Vegas?


Busy, busy, busy


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Look, you steal 100 fries from one person, you get caught. But you steal 1 fry from 100 people, you get rich!!!!


🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## RyanShort (Sep 14, 2020)

Part-time work in a cab is very convenient.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

sopranored said:


> *$15.00 - $19.00 p/hr*
> *$120.00 - $152.00 p/d
> $840.00 - $1,064.00 p/wk
> $3,360.00 - $4,256.00 p/mo
> ...


BS
Each area is different 
Each time period in an area can be different 
In 4+ years I’ve gone from 60 an hour to 8 an hour and back


----------



## Duval0076 (2 mo ago)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I just do *Part time* and most likely drive when there is BONUS. So hourly end up around 35~70 $ Average at 40$ an hour before minus Gas and car wear and tear.
> 
> Full time would be lose money, unless you are in Las Vegas lol


Full time in Jacksonville FL. Has been a bust for me. 11 months in and I’m already looking into my next thing. It’s a bummer, I love the work but I’m not running a transportation business I’m running a public transportation charity.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Duval0076 said:


> Full time in Jacksonville FL. Has been a bust for me. 11 months in and I’m already looking into my next thing. It’s a bummer, I love the work but I’m not running a transportation business I’m running a public transportation charity.


People in florida and texas dont seem
to be able to do as well as in other places.


----------



## Duval0076 (2 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> People in florida and texas dont seem
> to be able to do as well as in other places.


Sorry to hear your not having a good go with it either. How long have you been working the road?


----------



## vaja1990 (2 mo ago)

They make .60 per mile .09 per minutes GROSS, add in all costs about .30 per mile .05 per minute NET

Which is $18 if travelling 60mph & another $3 per hour so about *$21 an hour after costs if going 60mph for 60 minutes WITH a pax inside.*

Or 480 miles per day (175K miles per year) driving 8 hours straight WITH a passenger inside for 8 straight hours.

I did not add in "bonuses", streaks, quests, points, "rewards", "free" snacks/pizza,...etc as I'm not a child & don't trade labor for such shenaigans or entertain games while at "work".


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Duval0076 said:


> Sorry to hear your not having a good go with it either. How long have you been working the road?


I'm in chicago and do great. 
I've been at it 6 years 37k rides
Some markets are just bad
If you cant make it in your market after 
reading up here your just stuck 
w a non viable job I guess
Just cream it for what you can....


----------

